# هل الملائكة لا تأكل ؟ إذا كان لا تأكل فاعطني أدلة كتابية



## jawhara (29 يناير 2011)

هل الملائكة لا تأكل ؟ إذا كان لا تأكل فاعطني أدلة كتابية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يناير 2011)

الملائكة أرواح خالصة ليس فيها مادة
والملائكة مخلوقة قبل الأرض وما عليها من مأكولات مادية ، (والدليل الكتابى على ذلك موجود ولكننى سأتخطاه بعد إذنك لظروف الوقت)
فلو كانت تحتاج للغذاء المادى ، لكانت ماتت فى الفترة قبل خلق الماديات
الغذاء المادى هدفه حفظ الجسد من الضعف وكذلك حفظه من الموت ، والملائكة لا تموت
++ ولكن للملائكة غذاء روحانى ، يمنحها القوة والفرح ، وهوتسبيحها لله وإلتصاقها بطاعته ومحبته
وهذا الغذاء الروحانى من طبيعة أخرى تماماً تختلف عن الغذاء المادى ، إنه من ذلك النوع المكتوب عنه :
أرفع إليك يداى فتشبع نفسى كما من الشحم والدسم 
أى أن الصلاة تمنح غذاءً للروح ، يشبه ما تمنحه الأطعمة القوية للجسد


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 يناير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> هل الملائكة لا تأكل ؟ إذا كان لا تأكل فاعطني أدلة كتابية



*إذا كان عندك "دليل" أن الملائكة تأكل فتفضلي بها هنا. يعني ما الذي تريدين إثباته بالضبط؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> هل الملائكة لا تأكل ؟ إذا كان لا تأكل فاعطني أدلة كتابية



*يعنى انتى جبتى فرضية انها بتأكل وعيزانا نثبت انها مش بتأكل ؟طيب انتى جبتى منين فكرة انها بتأكل اساسا ؟*
*
الملائكة مكتوب عنها انها ارواح خادمة ومفيش روح بتاكل*


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2011)

الملائكة كائنات روحية، وليس لديهم جسد مادي. (عبرانيين 14:1)


----------



## صوت الرب (29 يناير 2011)

لنفكر بها بمنطقية
الملائكة لكي تأكل يجب أن تشعر بجوع
فهل تعتقد أن الملائكة تجوع ؟


----------



## Rosetta (29 يناير 2011)

*ما هذه الاسئلة أخت جوهرة؟*
*هل في الملكوت سيكون الطعام ؟ *
*هل الملائكة لا تأكل ؟ إذا كان لا تأكل فاعطني أدلة كتابية *​

*اعتقد انها ليست اسئلة في جوهر العقيدة المسيحية*
*فالطعام ليس طريقا للخلاص الأبدي!*
*ارجو ان يكون المقصد هو فهم المسيحية*​​


----------



## holiness (29 يناير 2011)

انتظر مع بقية الاحبة على الادلة التي تثبت ان الملائكة تأكل .. 

لان الجميع متفقين على ان الملائكة كائنات روحية


----------



## jawhara (31 يناير 2011)

في نظري أعتقد بأن الملائكة ليست روح فقط بل تتكون من شيء آخر ، وهذا الشيء الآخر يحتاج إلى الطعام ، ليس لابد أن تأكل طعام الإنسان فكما أن الملائكة لا نراها فإنه أيضا طعامها لا يرى


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (31 يناير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> في نظري أعتقد بأن الملائكة ليست روح فقط بل تتكون من شيء آخر ، وهذا الشيء الآخر يحتاج إلى الطعام ، ليس لابد أن تأكل طعام الإنسان فكما أن الملائكة لا نراها فإنه أيضا طعامها لا يرى



*حضرتك ما سؤالك من الكتاب المقدس بالضبط؟ هذا القسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية وليس لعرض الآراء الشخصية*


----------



## أَمَة (31 يناير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> في نظري أعتقد بأن الملائكة ليست روح فقط بل تتكون من شيء آخر ، وهذا الشيء الآخر يحتاج إلى الطعام ، ليس لابد أن تأكل طعام الإنسان فكما أن الملائكة لا نراها فإنه أيضا طعامها لا يرى


 
ما تعتقدينه يبقى إعتقادك وليس لنا علاقة به.

الكتاب المقدس امامنا واضح ويقول أن الملائكة ارواحا.

أكيد الأرواح لا تُرى وهذا لا يعني أن طعامها لا يرى أيضا *بإستثناء* أنك توافقين على تعريق طعامهم كما جاء في شرح الأخ المبارك *مكرم زكي شنودة *بأن طعام روحي ... 
ارجو إعادة قراة مشاركته بتأني لتفهمي ما جاء بها، بالضغط على هذا الرقم #*2* .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 يناير 2011)

الأخت الفاضلة جوهرة
مثلما قالت أختنا الحبيبة أمة ، فإننى لم أقل أن الملائكة تأكل ، بل قلت أنها تغتذى بالتسبيح ، قوتها وفرحها بالتسبيح لله ، وأعطيت لسيادتك مثالاً  عن التغذى بالتسبيح ، بالآية : أرفع إليك يدى ، فتشبع نفسى
والفارق شاسع وواضح بين الأكل وبين التغذى بالتسبيح لله 
بل حتى فى الأمور المادية - فى حياتنا المعاصرة - يوجد فارق بين الأكل وبين التغذى ، فالأول يشترط وجود طعام يؤكل ، وأما الثانى فقد يكون بحقن المحاليل فى الدم مباشرة ، بالطبع هذا الكلام خارج موضوعنا ، ولكنى أقوله من باب التوضيح لمعنى الأكل فقط
+++ ولكنى أستفسر عما تقصدينه بقولك أن الملائكة ليست أرواح فقط ، بل فيها شيئ آخر !!!! ماذا تقصدين بهذا الشيئ الآخر ؟
فإننا نعرف أنه توجد طبيعة مادية ، وتوجد طبيعة روحية .
وهذه أول مرة أسمع أنه توجد طبيعة من نوع ثالث ، فما هى ؟؟؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 فبراير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> في نظري أعتقد بأن الملائكة ليست روح فقط بل تتكون من شيء آخر ، وهذا الشيء الآخر يحتاج إلى الطعام ، ليس لابد أن تأكل طعام الإنسان فكما أن الملائكة لا نراها فإنه أيضا طعامها لا يرى




وما علاقتنا نحن بنظرك و اعتقادك؟
نظرك و اعتقادك يخصك انت 
و بالتالي المفاهيم لا تبني عليه.

الملائكة مجرد أرواح
فهل الروح تأكل ؟


----------



## مورا مارون (3 فبراير 2011)

شو يلي رح يفيد اذا كانت بتاكل ولا لا ​ 
فكري بشي يفيد روحك وايمانك وخلاصك ​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> في نظري أعتقد بأن الملائكة ليست روح فقط بل تتكون من شيء آخر ، وهذا الشيء الآخر يحتاج إلى الطعام ، ليس لابد أن تأكل طعام الإنسان فكما أن الملائكة لا نراها فإنه أيضا طعامها لا يرى



*يأخت جوهرة اعتقدى براحتك ,مفيش حد يقدر يمنع اى شخص من انه يفكر بأى شئ ,بس لما نيجى للحقيقة احنا قولناها بالفعل الملائكة ارواح خادمة ولم يكتب عنها فى الكتاب المقدس انها تتكون من شئ اخر 

اتمنى انك تبحثى عن خلاصك افضل من الملائكة تأكل ولا لاتأكل 
*


----------



## Critic (5 فبراير 2011)

*الملائكة لا تفعل الامور الجسدانية المادية بشكل عام*
*الدليل :*

*متى اصحاح 22*
*28 فَفِي الْقِيَامَةِ لِمَنْ مِنَ السَّبْعَةِ تَكُونُ زَوْجَةً؟ فَإِنَّهَا كَانَتْ لِلْجَمِيعِ!»
29 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللهِ.
30 لأَنَّهُمْ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يَتَزَوَّجُونَ، بَلْ يَكُونُونَ كَمَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ.*

*نفهم من سياق الاجابة ان الامور الجسدانية (الزواج...الاكل ....الخ) لا تفعلها الارواح*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 فبراير 2011)

كلام جميل


----------



## مجدي طة (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن المشاركه واذا تم الموافق علي ذلك ارجوا ان يكون الكلام بدليل ويكون الحوار راقي وان يحترم كل واحد عقيدة الاخر وهذا الحوار يكون البحث عن الحقيقه وممكن تكون الحقيقه هنا او هناك وان احترام عقيدة كل انسان في الوجود لان الله هو الذي يحاسب وليس الانسان وبعد الحوار ولم نصل لاي شيء يكفي ان تم التعارف علي ناس محترمين ويقدروا الحوار الجميل والله المستعان


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مارس 2011)

نكرر الكلام لعله يفيد

فالإنجيل - مثلما أوضحنا وأوضح الإخوة جميعاً بالشواهد - ينفى عن الملائكة وأرواح البشر ، أن يكونوا يأكلون ويتزوجون 

بل يقول بكل صراحة ، بأن ذلك موجود فقط فى عالم القابلين للموت ، وهدفه حفظ النوع من الفناء

وأعتقد أن الهدف من الكلام عن أن الرواح تأكل ، هو البلوغ إلى خرافة أن الأرواح تتزاوج ، الموجودة عند الوثنيين ، والتى يستخدمونها كدافع لعبادة الجنس
فإنهم يعتبرون الجنس غاية عليا

بينما المسيحية تؤكد على أنه وسيلة وليس غاية

وسيلة لحفظ النوع من الإنقراض ، عند الكائنات المائتة

وبالتالى فلا وجود لها عند الأرواح الغير قابلة للموت


----------



## مجدي طة (14 مارس 2011)

هذا الكلام جميل ولكان ارجو ان يكون الكلام بدليل كل واحد له الحق بالتفكير ولكان في امور الدين لابد الكلام بدليل اذا كان الكلام عن الاسلام يكون الدليل من الكتاب والسنه الصحيحه ام الكلام عن المسحيه يكون الدليل من الكتاب المقدس لان نحن لا نعرف عن الملائكة والسؤال مرة اخري كما بالموضوع هل الملائكة تاكل ام لا فالذي يقول الملائكة تاكل نقول له اين الدليل والذي يقول الملائكة لا تاكل نقول له هات الدليل وفي هذا الموضوع لا ينفع دليل عقلي لان الموضوع ليس موضوع دنيا ولكان دين فلابد الدليل من الكتاب اسف علي الاطاله ولكان لعرض الموضوع اما ماذا يفيد ان نعرف من هذا الموضوع تاكل ام لا تاكل ان شاء الله سنعرف وعلي فكرة موضوع جميل والاجمل ان نبحث ونتعلم  ونفتش في الكتاب والابحاث والله المستعان


----------



## Critic (14 مارس 2011)

*اخ مجدى طه هل قرأت الاجابات*
*الكتاب المقدس واضح*
*الملائكة كأرواح منزهة عن الامور الجسدانية*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 مارس 2011)

الأخ الفاضل مجدى طه
لقد أجبنا من الإنجيل بكل وضوح
وبالإضافة لذكر الآيات والشواهد ، نقدم إجابات ملخصة للموضوع ككل ، من أجل التبسيط

فلو سيادتك رجعت لكل المشاركات السابقة ، لكل الإخوة ، فستجد أننا أجبنا بالدليل القاطع من الإنجيل

+++

وأما بخصوص الآخرين ، فليس لنا أن ننوب عنهم ، بل نقصر كلامنا على ماعندنا نحن فقط

وحتى إذا أشرنا إلى شيئ من هذا ، فذلك يكون كنوع من ربط الأمور ذات الصلة فى عقل صاحب السؤال ، للمزيد من إضاءة العقول ، وليس لأى غرض سلبى


----------

